# ResearchStop Clomid



## msumuscle (Jun 23, 2011)

Is ResearchStops clomid just as good as prescription clomid?  My source ran out of clomid and won't be getting any in for a while.  I want to make sure I have it before I start my cycle.  Please, tell me about your experiences with it!


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 23, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> Is ResearchStops clomid just as good as prescription clomid? My source ran out of clomid and won't be getting any in for a while. I want to make sure I have it before I start my cycle. Please, tell me about your experiences with it!


 
I have used their clomid and it is legit.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 23, 2011)

100% good to go

Tastes awful though


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 100% good to go
> 
> Tastes awful though





Throw it in your pre workout drink.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 6, 2012)

What is the shelf life for research chems (specificaly clomid and nolva)?  Does the time vary by compund?


----------

